
77 Resources to Simplify Your Life as a Web Designer - nickb
http://www.vandelaydesign.com/blog/design/resources-simplify-design/
======
comatose_kid
Does anyone else find the irony in requiring 77 resources to simplify life?

~~~
jmzachary
At least it's not 78 resources.

------
mhartl
Predictably,

[http://validator.w3.org/check?verbose=1&uri=http%3A%2F%2...](http://validator.w3.org/check?verbose=1&uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.vandelaydesign.com%2Fblog%2Fdesign%2Fresources-
simplify-design%2F)

